
Ask HN: What sites should I have in my RSS feed? - COGlory
I recently switched to RSS and I&#x27;m really enjoying how distraction-free reading is. (For anyone looking to do the same, I highly recommend NextCloud News if you have a server for cross-platform syncing). However, my RSS feeds are a little thin. Turns out finding RSS feeds is difficult, and finding ones that work well with the entire article and not just a header is next to impossible. What are some good websites with in-depth thoughtful articles that I can get via RSS? I honestly don&#x27;t care about the content, just looking for material I can read and feel like I&#x27;ve learned, or expanded my own thoughts, distraction free.
======
ynac
Aside from HN,

Julia Evans

Math ∩ Programming

NASA Image of the Day

Until Latini - retired?

Quanta Magazine

a few select departments from NYT and other big papers.

Then there are comics - but that's another story.

Team RSS!

------
dodgyb
popurls is an aggregator of aggregators, you will find content to suit your
taste there.

[http://popurls.com/](http://popurls.com/)

Some of my fav science and culture sites are:

[http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/feed/](http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/feed/)
[http://nautil.us/rss/all](http://nautil.us/rss/all)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/IeeeSpectrumFullText](http://feeds.feedburner.com/IeeeSpectrumFullText)
[http://www.quantamagazine.org/feed/](http://www.quantamagazine.org/feed/)
[https://www.sapiens.org/feed/](https://www.sapiens.org/feed/)
[https://medium.com/feed/deep-code](https://medium.com/feed/deep-code)
[http://quillette.com/feed/](http://quillette.com/feed/)
[http://feedproxy.google.com/brainpickings/rss](http://feedproxy.google.com/brainpickings/rss)
[https://www.thisiscolossal.com/feed/](https://www.thisiscolossal.com/feed/)
[http://slatestarcodex.com/feed/](http://slatestarcodex.com/feed/)
[https://lithub.com/feed/](https://lithub.com/feed/)

------
lumnet
I write this diesel generator blog. I find it interesting, you may as well.
[https://swiftequipment.com/articles-white-
papers/](https://swiftequipment.com/articles-white-papers/)

